# WLAN mit speedtouch 180 sicher?



## nitrobesim (11. November 2005)

Hi.
Ich musste letztens mit dem netten, aber ziemlich teuren techniker von alice meine web-to-go verbindung einstellen.
Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das jetzt auch sicher da, dass niemand auf meine kosten surfen kann.
Wie finde ich das heraus?

Ich benutze ja auch gar keine alice software mehr.
wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Danke


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. November 2005)

Hast du die Verschlüsselung aktiviert ?
In den meisten Wlan Routern kannst du den Zugriff auf das Internet auch noch auf die Mac Adressen beschränken.
Dazu am besten mal ins Handbuch des Routers schauen.


----------



## nitrobesim (11. November 2005)

MAC Adressen?
Also ich hab dazu gar kein Handbuch., fällt mir gerade auf. Bei den Sicherheitshinweisen wird das ja sicherlich nicht stehen...


----------

